# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Απολυμαντικά

## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά ..αν και ξέρω ότι το έχουμε αναφέρει ποιο παλιά.
Θέλω να μου πείτε απολυμαντικά χώρου με η εκτός να είναι τα πουλιά στο χώρο..
Για να ψέκασε όλο το δωμάτιο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το f10sc.Υπάρχει και το ambioseptyl της tafarm.Αυτά από προιόντα.Άλλοι καθαρίζουνε με νερό και χλωρίνη αραιωμένα δεν θυμάμαι την αναλογία.

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτο με την χλωρινη εμενα καπως με ανυσηχει, βεβαια το ξεπλενεις και το αφηνεις για λογες ωρες μεχρι και μερες να ξεμυρισει αλλα και παλι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.(μιλαω εγω που βαζω καθε 2-3 μηνες Ντετολ) εγω βαζω και ξυδι για καθε βδομαδα πλενω τις ταιστρες-ποτηστρες καγκελα και τον πατο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη δεν έχει θέμα η χλωρίνη.Να διευκρινήσω τα απολυμαντικά που είπα στο φίλο τα χρησιμοποιώ για τη σχάρα τον πάτο του κλουβιού ή όταν πλύνω όλο το κλουβί και τα είπα γιατί ρώτησε για προιόντα απολύμανσης.Σκεύη όπως ταίστρες,αυγοθήκες τα πλένω με υγρό πιάτων για σκεύη μωρού.Τις ποτίστρες συνήθως στο μήνα τις πετάω και παίρνω άλλες  :Happy: .Χλωρίνη βάζω στις πατήθρες τις οποίες αφού καθαρίσω πρώτα τις βουτάω σε κουβά με νερό και χλωρίνη για κάμποσες ώρες και μετά τις ξεπλένω καλά και στεγνώνω επίσης.
Το ξύδι δεν νομίζω ότι απολυμαίνει πάντως και το ακούω από πολλούς να το χρησιμοποιούνε.ς

----------


## Labirikos

Τώρα διάβασα καλύτερα...ο Κώστας ρώτησε για απολυμαντικά χώρου να ψεκάσει όλο το δωμάτιο.Αυτά που σου έγραψα στο ποστ 2 πιστεύω είναι από τα καλύτερα με πιο δοκιμασμένο από εμένα το f10sc.Ακριβό αλλά βγάζει πολλά λίτρα...

----------

